# Anyone know what a 5/8 tapped hole is for on a 11" logan?



## ome (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi guys,
does anyone know what a tapped through hole at lower part of headstock in line with front way. 
The hole is between 9/16" and 5/8".
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't quite understand your question.  What machine?


Bernie


----------



## drs23 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm with Bernie here. Probably a silly response but if it's between sizes Imperial I'd venture Metric.

HTH


----------



## ome (Oct 3, 2013)

11" by 53 " logan lathe 3 phase flat belt with back gears and a quick change gear box. 
I was eondering ig it might be for a carriage stop. 
Thanks,
jon


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 3, 2013)

I'll be visiting a big Logan lathe tomorrow- I'll try to remember to take and post a pic of it here for you.


Bernie


----------



## ome (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Bernie,
Thanks! Thats very much appreciated. 
Regards,
Jon


----------



## ome (Oct 4, 2013)

new pics
	

		
			
		

		
	






This is the threaded thru hole on ny logan headstock.  Any ideas would be appreciated greatly.  I really want to make the best of this lathe, which has been great.
Thanks,
jon


----------



## rafe (Oct 4, 2013)

could be for a safety shield...


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey Jon

My friend's 11 doesn't have that hole.  He guesses it was for a front headstock mounted collet closer or micrometer stop.


Bernie


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 5, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Jon
> 
> My friend's 11 doesn't have that hole.  He guesses it was for a front headstock mounted collet closer or micrometer stop.
> 
> ...



Was there a spindle brake attachment available for the Logans?

Just a thought,

-Ron


----------

